# More bettas! A dragon! And updates!! Pic heavy!



## rogue619 (May 28, 2010)

Its been awhile since I posted, so I'm starting a newer thread to update some things.

First off, Blue Velvet my blue veiltail, is in a 2 gallon flower vase with a silk plant and a man made slate cave and a heater. My mom takes care of him now and they are both rather happy about it. (Well, I still do the water changes, she isn't that brave yet lol.)

Red October, my other original veiltail, now shares a divided 5 gallon with my black orchid butterfly crowntail, Cloak and Daggers. (Forgive the brown stuff all over some of my decorations or glass panes...it's just some temporary bacteria that takes hold, from a product called Nutrafin Cycle, which is awesome.)



















Pumpkinhead now resides by himself in what used to be a divided critter keeper. The division didn't work out, so he got upgraded to nicer digs! He is my most active and crazy better, and he loves it! It's a little sparse decor wise, but I love the black theme against his orange color. I'm still on the lookout for more black plants or rocks...




























I got a new 10 gallon, that is divided three ways, to house Metallica, and my 2 new dragons! Woot!! Finally got some with the help of my LFS! Metallica, an electric blue, metallic, crowntail, is on the left. A white dragon scale halfmoon (possibly over halfmoon), Fire and Ice, is in the middle. And Spiderman, a blue and red, dragon scale halfmoon, is on the right side. Spiderman has a couple of splits that are healing, and Fire and Ice has some ragged fins at the moment. He is a biter from transport, and despite being in a 1 gallon bowl with just gravel for over a week in salt and BetaFix, he just won't leave them alone long enough for the to heal all the way. He is still awfully cool looking though!
































































I also have a new female residing in my community tank of platys, glo-fish, and cories, with 2 snails. Her name is Miss Fishy Fantastico, and she gets along with everyone totally fine.




























Finally we come to my sorority, or "Sistahood" as I call it. The ladies have the whole 10 gallon to themselves now. Aurora, Freckles, Rosey, and Queeny have been joined by two new female bettas, 2 small snails, and hopefully a couple of small cories soon. The new females are a pinkish/purplish cambodian named Pinky Da Pez, and a purple veiltail called Violet. Some of them still get little nicks or splits in their tails, but no one is stressed, they hang out all the time, and have plenty of places to hide if they need to. About as good as I can hope to get them. Some new java moss will provide plenty of future hiding places and bio-filtration.























































Pinky Da Pez


















Violet









Hope you enjoyed all this! Thanks for your time!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice pics.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Very nice fish!!! I would not however recommend adding Cory cats to your Sorority, it's already on the verge of being over stocked as is. I'd recommend at least a 20g to add cories.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

May I suggest a Jack Skellington Backgroung for Mr. Pumpkinhead's tank? =] I do believe it'd be completely and totally awesome! =] Just saying. ;]

Your fish and their tanks are AMAZING! =]


----------



## WillowTree (May 13, 2010)

All of your betta's are BEAUTIFUL! And you did a wonderful job with each of their tanks. 

My favorite is Pumpkinhead and his black themed tank! :-D


----------



## rogue619 (May 28, 2010)

@ wally-Yes I believe Jack Skellington would be awesome on there...might have to see if I can drum something up like that.

@willow-Thank you! Pumkinhead's tank seems to be most people's fav. But I went back to a Petco today where I had seen a black noodle plant before... of course, this time it was gone. Hopefully I can find some more black decorations soon.

BUT, what I did find at Petco, was a new shipment! And I gots me a Copper Dragon HM PK!! Wootsauce!!!!




























And in his new spot in one of my divided tanks. The light makes his dragon scales seem shiny bright silver or even white, but they really aren't, and the metallic shine of parts of his fins are just amazing! Name is to be determined...


----------



## rogue619 (May 28, 2010)

Another update. Thought I would show off Pumpkinhead's improved critter keeper (new plant and homemade rock cave), and Cloak and Dagger's new "Whiteout" 5 gallon tank.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Omg. I love your black and white tanks. I seriously do. I hope you don't mind, but I'm going to steal this idea someday, only I'll have a white betta in the black tank ^_^ Maybe make it a divided 10 gallon.  Thank you, for adding fuel to the fire xDD Your tanks and fish are amazing


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Your fish are fantastic! I'm loving Pumpkinhead!


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

CodeRed said:


> Omg. I love your black and white tanks. I seriously do. I hope you don't mind, but I'm going to steal this idea someday, only I'll have a white betta in the black tank ^_^ Maybe make it a divided 10 gallon.  Thank you, for adding fuel to the fire xDD Your tanks and fish are amazing


You could do one half white tank w/ black fish, and the other half black tank w/ white fish, and name one of them Yin and the other Yang! Ahh, It'd be so cool.


Anyways, rogue, I love your black and white tanks! It's so unique! And you have some pretty fish there!!


----------



## KBoone (Jul 12, 2010)

Love the set-up on your girls' tank.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

If I did that, Yin would have to be black female, and Yang would be a white male ^_^

TO AQUABID


----------



## rogue619 (May 28, 2010)

You are more than welcome to steal the ideas CodeRed lol. The Yin/Yang thing could be cool! My black tank isn't really meant to be totally black, that's why the black plants have some whiteish/silver spots on them, and the rocks have orange in them. It's kinda of a black/orange halloween thing. Especially since Pumkinhead was a B-rated halloween type horror movie lol.


----------

